# To AZMom1



## Guest (May 4, 2001)

Your story really hit home with me. Everything you described - it sounded like you were talking about me, only I don't have it as bad as you did . . . yet, anyway. My attacks aren't as often or as severe but my anxiety sounds exactly like yours.Thank you for sharing your story because it made me feel so much less isolated and crazy. It is your story that has finally convinced me to buy Mike's tapes.Thank you,Kristi


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Kristi,I'm so glad I could help. Enjoy your journey with Mike's tapes, and keep in touch.







AZ


----------

